# Festplatte formatieren



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir PC gekauft mit Festplatte 250 MB .
Von Werk Festplatte war auf zwei Patrition geteilt ( 125 + 125 GB  ) , dann ich habe bei neue installation mit Windows XP Festplate ganz fotmatiert - und bekamm nur 230 GB .

Und nach neue installation von Windows , kommem wieder alte Datai  auf.

Ich habe danach mit Programm DBAN wieder Festplate formatirt.

Nur ich bekomme auf Festplate wieder nur 230 GB Platz und alte Datai tauchen wieder auf.

1 - Kann mir jemand sagen, wie kann man noch mal Festplate gründlich formatieren udn alle alte Datai löschen ?


2 - hat emand für mich als Geschenk Cd Win98 ?


gruß waldy


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juli 2009)

Schraub die Platte auseinander und bearbeite alles kräftig mit der drahtbürste. dann ist alles gelöscht


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2009)

Oder mit einem 5-Kilo-Hammer kräftig drauf rum kloppen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Juli 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Oder mit einem 5-Kilo-Hammer kräftig drauf rum kloppen.


 
Oh ich sehe, du bist auch ein IT Experte


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Oh ich sehe, du bist auch ein IT Experte


 
Noch nicht ganz. Ich kloppe nur gern auf Sachen drauf rum!


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2009)

Male mir gerade aus, wie begeistert Waldy mit unseren Vorschlägen sein wird. Denn irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung dass er die deformierte Festplatte später wieder verwenden möchte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juli 2009)

...ihr seit so gemein mit euren falschen Tip's...:neutral:
Um so etwas richtig sauber zu bekommen hilft
nur Sandstrahlen...


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ihr seit so gemein mit euren falschen Tip's...:neutral:
> Um so etwas richtig sauber zu bekommen hilft
> nur Sandstrahlen...


 
Noch ein IT-Experte.


PS:
Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass waldy zuerst das Gehäuse aufmachen muss.


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

> Schraub die Platte auseinander und bearbeite alles kräftig mit der drahtbürste.


 - und warum nciht mit Flex ? Geht einfacher und schneller.

Festplatte aus einandere ausbauen, disken erst mal trennen, mit Flex abschleifen, und danach mit Spulung noch abwaschen, damit bei einbua kommt keine Staub rein .

Dann teoretisch Festplatte ist Sauber, keiner IT Fachmann erkennt- was war da früher gewesen, übrigens, Unfachmann erkannt auch nciht mehr, was war da drauf gewesen 

gruß waldy


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - und warum nciht mit Flex ? Geht einfacher und schneller.
> 
> Festplatte aus einandere ausbauen, disken erst mal trennen, mit Flex abschleifen, und danach mit Spulung noch abwaschen, damit bei einbua kommt keine Staub rein .
> 
> ...


 
Wieso fragst du überhaupt? Du weißt ja schon selber wie es geht. *ROFL*


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - und warum nciht mit Flex ?


 
WinCC-Flex heist das.


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> WinCC-Flex heist das.


 
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr! *ROFL*


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

> Wieso fragst du überhaupt? Du weißt ja schon selber wie es geht


 - und deswegen ich frage hier, weil diese Moteode weiss ich schon .

Ich möchte es gerne wiessen, wie muss man das machen, wie ich weiss es nicht.

Für wenn, wer das hat auf Deutsch nicht verstanden, kann man in Logik auch dabei schreiben:

U waldy
U Formatirung
= UNKaputt 

gruß waldy


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> 2 - hat emand für mich als Geschenk Cd Win98 ?
> 
> 
> gruß waldy


 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne , kommst Du doch aus Russland , oder ?

Ich habe noch nie einen Russen kennengelernt der nicht wüßte wo es das in Russland umsonst gibt.


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne , kommst Du doch aus Russland , oder ?
> 
> Ich habe noch nie einen Russen kennengelernt der nicht wüßte wo es das in Russland umsonst gibt.


 - na ja, über ganze Russland ich kann nichts sagen, gibt s verschiedene Leute in ganze Welt.
Wenn du wilst , ich kann dir Windows Home mit Key ( von Simens Pc ) einfach so schencken .

Und übrigens, ich bin deutscher, wenn du weisst das noch nicht.

gruß waldy


----------



## Waelder (16 Juli 2009)

Warum 230GB ?

Siehe :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabyte

Formatieren aber alles : 
http://www.tippscout.de/laufwerk-c-formatieren_tipp_2170.html

W98Cd habe ich leider auch nicht

Greetzz

oder Deckel an Platte öffnen, in die Mikrowelle legen, auf 800W schalten,
warten...... *ROFL*


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

> Warum 230GB ?


 - das weiss ich auch nicht.

In setupt es zeigt, das Festplatte ist 250 GB.

Wenn ich starte Windows und ich mache " Einschalten Disk C  "- dann es zeigt nur 230 GB.

Wie bekomme ich wieder 250 GB  ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Andi F (16 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - das weiss ich auch nicht.
> 
> In setupt es zeigt, das Festplatte ist 250 GB.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Waldy,
das hängt mit der Fliehkraft zusammen. Die fehlenden 20 GB befinden sich am Rand der HD-Scheiben. Die haben einfach zu wenig Kraft sich beim Einschalten der Disk C auf den HD-Scheiben zu halten und schleidern dann runter. Wenn die HD-Scheiben dann stehen klettern die 20 GB halt wieder drauf und dann sind es halt anfänglich die 250 GB.

Gruß
Andi F


----------



## jabba (16 Juli 2009)

Na Na Na ?

Dann müßten im Stillstand die 250GB ja wieder da sein.

Nehh Neeh Neeh

250GB sind die Brutto Angabe der Festplatte.
Nach dem Formatieren gehen aber 7% Mehrwertsteuer und 5.5% Soli ab.


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo Andi,
nur warum dann tauchen alte Daten, nach neue installations von indows XP ?

Ich habe sogar Festplatte mit DBAN Programm schon formatiert, teoretisch muste alle Daten gelöscht werden .

Und teoretisch bei Formatierung  alle Sektoren mussen doch auch formatieren und Festplatte dann ganze Capazität 250 GB wieder haben ?


gruß waldy


----------



## Andi F (16 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> nur warum dann tauchen alte Daten, nach neue installations von indows XP ?
> 
> Ich habe sogar Festplatte mit DBAN Programm schon formatiert, teoretisch muste alle Daten gelöscht werden .
> ...


 
Hallo waldy,
mit DBAN habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, kenne mich damit also nicht aus. Ich persönlich verwende das SaveErase von O&O und formatiere dann mit den Windows Werkzeugen. Das mit den 250GB hat Waelder schon erklärt.

Gruß
Andi F


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> nur warum dann tauchen alte Daten, nach neue installations von indows XP ?
> 
> Ich habe sogar Festplatte mit DBAN Programm schon formatiert, teoretisch muste alle Daten gelöscht werden .
> ...




Waldy.... das wie mit dem Spritverbrauch bei Autos... in den Prospekten steht 6,2 Liter und in wirklichkeit saufen sie 8 Liter.

Man soll halt nicht immer allen Angaben trauen........


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

> Man soll halt nicht immer allen Angaben trauen........


 - früher, mit zwei Patrizionen, beide Festplate hat gesamte Speicher als 250 GB gezeigt .

Deswegen für mcih war s es neu, das jetzt gesamte Platz zeigt nur 230 GB.

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Juli 2009)

So, ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert:


http://www.zwicki.net/PPS/Festplattenkapazitaet.pps

Damit auch der letzte Dussel es endlich versteht, wie man mit Bits und Bytes rechnet...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Solaris (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo waldy,

wieso spielst Du mit so alten Zeug rum? Wen willst Du denn mit Win98 erschrecken? Wenn Du alles richtig formatieren willst dann googl mal nach killdisk.exe , und vergiß endlich das Win98!
Mach Dir nix aus den verschwundenen GB, die hatten wohl die Faxen dicke.

--Für einen Deutschen ist Deine Rechtschreibung aber stark entwicklungsbedürftig--

Gruß Soli


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2009)

*Ein Fall für RA Gravenkreuter .....*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> - früher, mit zwei Patrizionen, beide Festplate hat gesamte Speicher als 250 GB gezeigt .
> Deswegen für mcih war s es neu, das jetzt gesamte Platz zeigt nur 230 GB.



Hast Du etwa die Festplatte selber gelöscht ??? Wie kann man nur sowas machen ... Unsere örtliche Berufsfeuerwehr hat geschulte Spezialisten für das Löschen, einfach nur 112 anrufen, die Löschexperten helfen Dir mit Ihrem Fachwissen weiter und sind mit Ihren Fahrzeugen dank Blaulicht schnell vor Deiner Haustüre. 

Und jetzt mal Spass beiseite, das Neupartionieren hat auf Deinem vom Sperrmüll aufgesammelten Uralt-PC wahrscheinlich eine ganze Menge defekter Sektoren entdeckt und diese als unbrauchbar eingetragen. Und diese stehen somit nicht mehr zur Verfügung, ein sicheres Zeichen dass Deine uralte Harddisk in nächster Zukunft völlig abkacken wird. Gib doch diesen Dreck dem zuständigen, kommunalen Abfallentsorger, Du wirst nicht mehr viel Freude mit der Festplatte haben. Wobei ich aber den Verdacht habe, Du hast auf einer Sperrmüllsammlung diesen PC der Entsorgung zuvor entzogen *ROFL*

Und noch ein Tip : Verklage doch einfach den Vorbesitzer, der ist doch an allem schuld. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2009)

*Kein weiterer Kommentar dazu ....*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Und übrigens, ich bin deutscher, wenn du weisst das noch nicht.



Rote und grüne Gutmenschen haben Dir vielleicht einen deutschen Pass geschenkt, ein Deutscher bist Du aber deswegen noch lange nicht ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2009)

> wieso spielst Du mit so alten Zeug rum? Wen willst Du denn mit Win98 erschrecken? Wenn Du alles richtig formatieren willst dann googl mal nach killdisk.exe , und vergiß endlich das Win98!


 - hallo, da ist beschreibung aus google:



> das kommt davon, wenn nur mit Windows aufgewachsen ist und keinerlei DOS-Kenntnisse besitzt, aber ich muß selbst sagen, daß ich auch heute erst überlegen muß, wie es damals ging und ich es aus dem "Stehgreif" machte.
> 
> Die einfachste Vorgehensweise die:
> 
> ...


 

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir PC gekauft mit Festplatte 250 MB . Von Werk Festplatte war auf zwei Patrition geteilt ( 125 + 125 GB  ) , dann ich habe bei neue installation mit Windows XP Festplate ganz fotmatiert - und bekamm nur 230 GB .


  Hallo Waldy,    Du hast eine Festplatte mit 250 *MB* nur durch _Fotmatieren_ auf 230 *GB* gebracht!  Ganz ehrlich, statt hier rumzumeckern würde ich mir das _Fotmatieren_  patentieren lassen.


----------



## Solaris (17 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - hallo, da ist beschreibung aus google:
> 
> 
> Die einfachste Vorgehensweise die:
> ...



wer hat denn was von Killmbr.exe geschrieben?

waldy ich glaube Du bist der Schrecken aller technischen Geräte


----------



## online (17 Juli 2009)

Aber trotzdem eine Bereicherung fürs Forum! Man hat immer was zu lachen!


----------



## waldy (17 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
auf meine Rechner war Vista instsalliert, ich dachte es mit meinem Windows XP Home versuchen noch mal Festplate formatieren.

Nach Windows XP Home installation, meine Festplate hat nur 131069 Mb gezeigt .

Komisch , ich weiss nicht wie es funktioniert, das nach WindowsXP  Home, meine Festplate zeigt nur 131 GB Speicher ( in Bios zeigt immer noch 250 GB ).

Gibt s welche Gute Programm, damit kann man Festplate auf volle Capazität formatieren ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt weiche ich mal vom Thema ab und schreibe eine ernsthafte Antwort:

Für eine solche Geschichte würde ich mir mal die *Ultimate Boot CD* 
besorgen. Gibt es auch in *deutsch*. 

Damit kannst Du die Kiste ohne Windows direkt von CD booten und
hast eine Menge Tools, auf für die Diagnose der Festplatte.


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Juli 2009)

Jup, oder direkt nach KILLDISK googeln


----------



## doublecee (17 Juli 2009)

also ich bin ja schwer der ansicht das er überhaupt kein problem hat *ROFL*man sollte doch halt nur wirklich sich n bisschen mit bits und bytes auskennen  und liebster waldy haste schon ma überlegt das da auch massiv speicherplatz für dein filesystem in anspruch genommen wird 

und was mir hier auch nicht gefällt ist das ihr ihm hauptsächlich mechanische tipps gebt wie sandstrahlen, flexen, etc. 
ich dachte das ist ein e-technik forum 

also waldy folgende vorgehensweise --> deine festplatte hat 4 pins für die spannung (ganz kla...). da nimmst du jetz 400V50Hz an einem 5x1,5mm² und schliesst dieses an die 4 pins an. von links nach rechts(L1-L3,N) PE natürlich aufs gehäuse. zack, spannung auf die leitung und du wirst sehen, deine probleme lösen sich in schall und rauch auf 

greetz m3nd|


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juli 2009)

doublecee schrieb:


> ...
> also waldy folgende vorgehensweise --> deine festplatte hat 4 pins für die spannung (ganz kla...). da nimmst du jetz 400V50Hz an einem 5x1,5mm² und schliesst dieses an die 4 pins an. von links nach rechts(L1-L3,N) PE natürlich aufs gehäuse. zack, spannung auf die leitung und du wirst sehen, deine probleme lösen sich in schall und rauch auf



Du hast vergessen ihm zu sagen, dass er dazu in einen Ex-Bereich 
(Zone 0/20) gehen soll .


----------



## waldy (17 Juli 2009)

> also waldy folgende vorgehensweise --> deine festplatte hat 4 pins für die spannung (ganz kla...). da nimmst du jetz 400V50Hz an einem 5x1,5mm² und schliesst dieses an die 4 pins an. von links nach rechts(L1-L3,N) PE natürlich aufs gehäuse. zack, spannung auf die leitung und du wirst sehen, deine probleme lösen sich in schall und rauch auf


 - so würde ich mit 400 V nicht experementieren, ich habe Angst, das ganze Stadt dann bleibt ohne Strom.
gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (17 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> ich habe mir PC gekauft mit Festplatte 250 MB .
> Von Werk Festplatte war auf zwei Patrition geteilt ( 125 + 125 GB ) , dann ich habe bei neue installation mit Windows XP Festplate ganz fotmatiert - und bekamm nur 230 GB .


 


waldy schrieb:


> Nach Windows XP Home installation, meine Festplate hat nur 131069 Mb gezeigt .
> 
> Komisch , ich weiss nicht wie es funktioniert, das nach WindowsXP Home, meine Festplate zeigt nur 131 GB Speicher ( in Bios zeigt immer noch 250 GB ).


 
He Waldy,
wenn Du noch öfter formatierst bleibt nichts mehr übrig.
Hör doch auf nach den 20GB zu jammern. Wenn Du die unbedingt brauchst (für Rechtschreibprogramm), war die Festplatte ja beim Kauf schon zu klein.
Ansonsten Danke für das Thema an diesem verregneten Nachmittag


----------



## com (17 Juli 2009)

hallo waldy,

kannst du die platte nicht in einen anderen rechner kurz ma (als zweite platte) einbauen und mal mit Partition-Magic formatieren? Vielleicht Arbeitspc...


und windoof gibts ohne ende zum runterladen in vielen guten tauschbörsen 


Gruß
com


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Juli 2009)

Es gibt in meinen Augen mehrere Sorten von Leuten, die keinen PC besitzen sollten! Unter Anderem: 



Programmierer, die keine Ahnung haben
Leute, die öffentlich Werbung für Tauschbörsen machen!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Question_mark (17 Juli 2009)

**gg**

Hallo,



			
				dia schrieb:
			
		

> Programmierer, die keine Ahnung haben



waldy ist zwar kein Programmierer, aber keine Ahnung hat er jede Menge *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (17 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
na , was haben SIe schon gedacht?
PC ist wieder in Ordnung .

Erst mal vielen Dank an @ Gerhard für gute Tipp für Ultimate Boot CD .
Das ist wircklig Gute Software.

So, es war so, ich habe mit Fdisk Partrition gelöscht auf Festplate - und danach das war s.

Programme reagiert micht mehr, bei neue PC start , CD startet / bootet auch nciht mehr  und danach geht automatisch in Disk A: .

Das war sehr Komisch , ich habe mit Windows XP auch probiert neue Windows drauf spielen, nur windows gab nach erste Blau bild Fehlermeldung .


Lösung:
ich habe PC aufgemacht, Battarie von Mainboard rausgenommen , bischen gewartet und wieder rein gesteckt ( Reset ) .

Noch mal   Ultimate Boot CD  gestartet, jetzt schon ohne Problem, neue Patratieon erzeugt und danahc Windows ohne Problemm  wieder installiert .

Jetzt es läuft ohne Problemm .

Ich frage mich, was war da in Speicher gespeichert, das icih muste Battarie von Mainboard raus nehmen, bis es wieder gut lief .



gruß waldy

P.S. es war vielleicht sehr Lüstig, aber ein paar Gute Tipp für Festplatte formatieren , habe ich hier trotztem bekommen. Danke noch mal.


----------



## nade (18 Juli 2009)

Schade Problem ist gelöst. Hätte da noch eine die bestimmt die Platte unleserlich macht...
und das sogar passend für den Bereich Elektrotechnik... Mal so eine Platte auseinadnernehmen und in ein "Trafohäuschen" nehmen. Natürlich wenn der Trafo noch in Betrieb ist. Wenns nicht beim Ersten mal Klappt, nächstes MAl auf die Kupferschienen werden....


----------



## jabba (18 Juli 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> P.S. es war vielleicht sehr Lüstig, aber ein paar Gute Tipp für Festplatte formatieren , habe ich hier trotztem bekommen. Danke noch mal.


 
Wie , das war Lüstig 

Das war alles bitterer Ernst und hochqualifiziert.


----------



## waldy (18 Juli 2009)

> Das war alles bitterer Ernst und hochqualifiziert.


 - ich habe auch in Ernst Danke dafür gesagt. Dankbar gute Tipp meine PC funktioniert jetzt sehr gut, ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden damit.



> Wie , das war Lüstig


 - und wer hat mir Tipp mit 400 V gegeben ? solte ich das wircklich in ernst nehmen ?
gruß


----------



## online (18 Juli 2009)

Bei 400V und Festplatte ist aber umbedingt auf die Geschwindigkeit (Polpaarzahl) zu achten. Ratsam ist hier eventuell der Einsatz eines Frequenzumrichters, sonst könntest du durch überdrehzahl eventuell Datenverlust erleiden, oder andersherum stockt der Bildaufbau wenn es zu langsam ist. Viele Festplatten haben 8MB. Kenne mich hiermit nicht aus. Könnte aber bedeuten, dass du einen 8kW Fu benötigst ;-))).


----------



## waldy (19 Juli 2009)

> Bei 400V und Festplatte ist aber umbedingt auf die Geschwindigkeit (Polpaarzahl) zu achten


 - 
no , no. du hast noch es vergessen, dass bei 400 V / Drehstrom , muss man jede Phase Richtig noch an Festplatte Anschlüssen anschließen, damit Drehrichtung für Festplatte aufpassen, sonst bei Falschen Anschluss 3 Phasen, Drehrichtung kann sich ändern bei Festplatte und die wird Falsch sich drehen, was bring auch zum Falsche Daten ablesen .

Anstatt lesen 0001 - es wird 1000 gelesen .


gruß waldy


----------



## com (21 Juli 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Es gibt in meinen Augen mehrere Sorten von Leuten, die keinen PC besitzen sollten! Unter Anderem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zu welcher sorte gehörst du?
obwohl, vergiss die frage, du besitzt ja einen pc, sonst hättest du ja die Nachricht nicht tippen können.

gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Juli 2009)

com schrieb:


> zu welcher sorte gehörst du?
> 
> gruß




Weder das eine, noch das andere... Wenn ich mit SPS mein Geld verdienen müsste, dann wäre ich schon längst von der Köhlbrandt-Brücke gesprungen.

Und ich beschönige auch keine Tauschbörsen. Es sind genug Leute hier im Forum, die einen Haufen Geld ausgeben müssen, um ihren Lebensunterhalt mit teurer Software zu bestreiten. 

Ich sitze hier in meiner Grauzone, gucke zu und schüttel den Kopf über einige Leute... In letzter Zeit leider verdammt oft...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Juli 2009)

> so würde ich mit 400 V nicht experementieren, ich habe Angst, das ganze Stadt dann bleibt ohne Strom.



Für den Fall kann man bei den Stadtwerken anrufen:
http://radioneckar.de/gal08044774/ahmet-nws.mp3


----------

